# Aftermarket iPod adapter for Jetta Monsoon stereo?



## shdowflare (Mar 22, 2008)

Hi all,
I'm looking for a great iPod adapter for my fiance's 2003 Jetta GLS with Monsoon stereo. I've found many that support iPod playlists, and controls on the steering wheel as well as from the iPod. The one feature I can't seem to find is showing the artist name and track title on the Monsoon head unit while the MP3 songs are playing. She's got a 3G iPod Nano 8GB.
What do you guys recommend?
Thanks,
B


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 3, 2007)

*Re: Aftermarket iPod adapter for Jetta Monsoon stereo? (shdowflare)*

Hello,
If your radio does not have a SAT button, then you won't be able to find a kit to show the text you are hoping for, since the radio does not support CD-text. The only option for text would be an FM modulator with RDS text display, if your radio supports RDS text, but this type of kit will not allow you to control anything through the radio/steering wheel except volume of the iPod. 
Our i-VW-R kit offers everything else you were looking for though!
Let me know if you have any questions.


_Modified by [email protected] at 11:01 AM 4-16-2008_


----------



## shdowflare (Mar 22, 2008)

I'll see if there's a SAT button...if not, I'll get your i-VW-R kit.
If there IS a SAT button, would the same kit work only with the text display functional?


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 26, 2006)

*Re: (shdowflare)*

your 2003 won't have a sat button, the i-vw-r will be the best solution for you
http://enfigcarstereo.com/shop....html
don't for get to get some radio removal tools too http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## iae21 (Feb 8, 2002)

*Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_your 2003 won't have a sat button, the i-vw-r will be the best solution for you
http://enfigcarstereo.com/shop....html
don't for get to get some radio removal tools too http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

If you use this, you cant use the factory CD changer...correct?


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 26, 2006)

*Re: (iae21)*


_Quote, originally posted by *iae21* »_
If you use this, you cant use the factory CD changer...correct? 

on cars with external mounted CD changers (the CD changer is not part of the radio) that product will use the external cd changer port making the stock changer (if equipped) non functional, however with your 2003 your in dash CD player will still work


----------



## jrondajr (Apr 26, 2003)

*Re: ([email protected])*

I currently have a direct connection for my external Sirius radio, will a port still be available for this? Or is it a completely different connection?


----------

